# Chicago Cycle Co Schwinn made Liberty



## cynthesims (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi I need info on this old bike.  The head badge says Chicago Cycle Co Liberty, everything is Schwinn on it.  It has a serial number under the crank #C08860, new departure two speed hub and coaster brake, nice chrome fenders and a basket.  It has been painted several times, the tires and seat are bad.  I would like an age estimate and possible estimated value.  I am posting pictures of the bike and the serial number.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## beatcad (Nov 21, 2016)

hello friends. sorry to dig up this old thread, but i just found it.
this is now my bike and i've been searching for info on it for a couple years now.
best i can date it to is '38 or '39.
dont know whatever happened to the rear wheel or the chaingaurd, but i still have the rest of it. 
i replaced the wheels w/ a pair i found from a '41 superior cause i wanted the hi flange(telephone dial) freewheel. still looking for a matching front.
of course this bike is a schwinn new world or superior.
been searching for years and cannot find another.
it's to rough to be a nice orig, so i've been gathering parts to retro mod it.
no one answered the orig thread, so maybe no one knows.
anyone have any info or thoughts before i give it a period correct custom treatment?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2016)

Is there no cast date on the crank? From the serial number info posted, I come up with 1939.


----------



## beatcad (Nov 22, 2016)

i pulled the crank a couple years ago when i got the bike to look for a date, but dont recall one. at least not like any schwinn i've ever i've ever seen and i've yanked more than a few.
i'll pull it again tomorrow night and look again.
the reason i tossed it to you guys was what to do w/ it?
i know decent early(1st 2 years w/ rear facing dropouts) new worlds are becoming harder to come by.
i dought this liberty badged is "rare". its more of an oddity.
i do care about odd bikes & history, but i have no qualms about customizing this bike just for me.
i promise i will do it proud.
i just thought maybe someone would have an opinion and say it needs to be orig..
than maybe i'd trade it for something equally cool to customize to some one who wants it restored properly.


----------



## beatcad (Nov 28, 2016)

so, i yanked the crank tonight. i knew there wasnt a normal date on it, but i forgot and never wrote it down.
the raised letters/numbers are H-502
i'm even more confused now.
i found another pair of high flange phone dial hubs on ebay and "won" them last night. 
when i recieve 'em i'll rebuild 'em and start thinking about rebuilding the wheels.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 28, 2016)

That has to be a 1939 New World with some parts changed out and missing so rebuilding it to your fancy would be Schwinn Approved. 
Serial number chart. Post #17  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/

Also here.  http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/serials


----------

